# For those that believe in Prayer



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Please pray for my cousin Eric. He's facing a tough health situation right now - (hodgkins lymphoma) - he's only 26, one of the most kind, funny, lighthearted people I know... He is also known by many as the late University of Kentucky Wildcat & was also on a segment of America's Got Talent (lame show, I know) but all of the family (including myself) are very proud of him nonetheless... The last pic I posted is him on the left







































You guys are awesome, and have been like family with all the advice given on here...

Thanks for all your support, share of knowledge & kindhearted ways GP Fam


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

he will def be in my prayers, i am so sorry he is having to go through this


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sorry he is in this position he and your fam will be in our prayers, God bless.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

God bless him and I hope everything works out


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you guys may God be with you, bless you & your family every minute of your lives


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

awwe, i'll be praying for him. ♥


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks sweety


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry!

Definitely sending prayers your way.

No one should have to go through that!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this...the power of prayer is amazing...we will definitley keep yall in our prayers...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks you guys 

He's a fighter, already at the gym working out 4 days after having surgery on his underarm . They were going to do a biopsy but instead removed a mass the size of a golf ball from his underarm. 

He goes in Monday to follow up for treatment.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Thanks you guys
> 
> He's a fighter, already at the gym working out 4 days after having surgery on his underarm . They were going to do a biopsy but instead removed a mass the size of a golf ball from his underarm.
> 
> He goes in Monday to follow up for treatment.


Good to hear that he's positive about the whole situation!

Hope all goes well in your direction, and keep us updated please


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

brandileigh080 said:


> Good to hear that he's positive about the whole situation!
> 
> Hope all goes well in your direction, and keep us updated please


Thank you so much!

I definitely will. I know he'll be fine though.

But man o man, I'm seriously at a point of going Vegan & cutting out all soda.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry to hear about this. (hugs) I will keep him and you in my prayers. I hope all goes well and he can beat this.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww I'm so sorry to hear about this. (hugs) I will keep him and you in my prayers. I hope all goes well and he can beat this.


*hugs* thanks K  I know it will all be fine... I called my grandma this morning & she broke down :'(... I hate hearing her like that.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

God only gives you what you can handle, I'm sure that is true for Eric! No one should ever have to deal with this, especially so young. Stay positive, I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

ooo ouch. That really is a heart stopper. 
He will definately be in my prayers but keep in mind we in the oncology-care-taking- biz know 2 things.
From what you have said in your posts about him today - he has going for him- his youth 26 and his outgoing-ness and light heartedness. Those things count a LOT in recovery. 
You can't be a major league school mascot if you are a doldrum. He has spread the joy of life already making it sparkle brighter for others in PREPARATION for this journey he is about to embark upon. 
I feel certain he will dig deep and continue to see the world as "a glass half full". He will be brave so you all his support team do the same.
As I tell "my" patient's families at the bedside ..the hard part is BEING at the bedside. All you can do is watch, when all this time you are used to being actively involved. Now at the bedside your role has changed to spectator. For many of us to SIT and WATCH is SOOO hard. So you all rise to that challenge as he needs you to. Be boisterous when he needs you to be, be his kick in the pants when he needs, be his still and quiet support when he needs you to be and cry when you need to. 
Like our dogs know us before we know ourselves...be that for him. Good luck my friend. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks again guys for your kind thoughts & prayers. Today is the day he goes in to follow up for treatment. Spoke to our grandma yesterday & she seemed to be in better spirits, thankfully - she's 80 so this is quite a bit for her to handle.

As I find out more I will keep ya'll posted



bluefamily said:


> ooo ouch. That really is a heart stopper.
> He will definately be in my prayers but keep in mind we in the oncology-care-taking- biz know 2 things.
> From what you have said in your posts about him today - he has going for him- his youth 26 and his outgoing-ness and light heartedness. Those things count a LOT in recovery.
> You can't be a major league school mascot if you are a doldrum. He has spread the joy of life already making it sparkle brighter for others in PREPARATION for this journey he is about to embark upon.
> ...


Bluefamily, thank you again for your warm wishes & thoughtful words. I believe the power of prayer in numbers, faith & medicinal field is the positive answer he needs.

Thank you


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Candra, I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I wish I could offer some kind words, but Suzanne took the cake, lol. Best of luck to your brother, and I'll keep him, you and the rest of the family in my prayers.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh Candra, sorry I'm late to reply, but my heart goes out to Eric and you and your family. Tough situation for such a young person who obviously doesn't deserve it My prayers are with all of you and please stay positive, the mind can do miraculous things when it has to Know that your "pit bull family" cares and are pulling for Eric's recovery Please take care.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Candra, I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I wish I could offer some kind words, but Suzanne took the cake, lol. Best of luck to your brother, and I'll keep him, you and the rest of the family in my prayers.


Thank you Bev 



Saint Francis said:


> Oh Candra, sorry I'm late to reply, but my heart goes out to Eric and you and your family. Tough situation for such a young person who obviously doesn't deserve it My prayers are with all of you and please stay positive, the mind can do miraculous things when it has to Know that your "pit bull family" cares and are pulling for Eric's recovery Please take care.


Thank you Christian . It's funny you use the word miraculous - Miracle's his last name. It's tough but it seems times of crisis bring ppl together & brings out the best in them. I just hope at the end of this we're all closer as a family


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Update:

My Cousin is on the road to recovery. He just got out of the Hospital from having a port put in his chest. I guess that's part of the Chemo, now all he has to do is battle this thing. 

Thanks again everyone for your kind words & prayers

<3-LG


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*clarification*



Lex's Guardian said:


> Update:
> 
> My Cousin is on the road to recovery. He just got out of the Hospital from having a port put in his chest. I guess that's part of the Chemo, now all he has to do is battle this thing.
> 
> ...


Actually the port is a permanent iv portal made of hardware and implanted just under the skin with iv lines threaded to his heart. The port (mediport) is easier for the person recieving chemo because some of the chemicals are so extremely caustic and can really mess up some viens. The port is usually placed in the left subclavian vien on the left side of the chest very near the collar bone. The left subclavian ( sub= under; clavian = related to the clavicle or collarbone) vein is a major throughfare of blood leading back into the heart and can with stand a lot of fluids. 
The chemo itself will come later and he will usually get a dose ranging from 14 to 21to 28 days depending on the regimen and his iverall health and tolerance.

Ports are great both for the patient and the nurses. It saves a LOT of IV sticks!
Send him lots of well wishes.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> Actually the port is a permanent iv portal made of hardware and implanted just under the skin with iv lines threaded to his heart. The port (mediport) is easier for the person recieving chemo because some of the chemicals are so extremely caustic and can really mess up some viens. The port is usually placed in the left subclavian vien on the left side of the chest very near the collar bone. The left subclavian ( sub= under; clavian = related to the clavicle or collarbone) vein is a major throughfare of blood leading back into the heart and can with stand a lot of fluids.
> The chemo itself will come later and he will usually get a dose ranging from 14 to 21to 28 days depending on the regimen and his iverall health and tolerance.
> 
> Ports are great both for the patient and the nurses. It saves a LOT of IV sticks!
> Send him lots of well wishes.


Wow, that sounds more intense than I presumed


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*THANK YOU ALL 
For you prayers & kind words!!

After 2 months of chemo - My cousin's PET scan came back clear. He's cancer free!!* :roll::roll::roll:
:woof:
*
Great way to start a new year!*


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Miracle is his last name, right? Well, there you go Candra!!! Great news indeed, I'm so happy for you and your family


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Miracle is his last name, right? Well, there you go Candra!!! Great news indeed, I'm so happy for you and your family


Indeed! Thanks Christian!! Positive experiences are always a nice way to start a year. Especially compared to this past, GLAD it so over


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!!! M so very glad! Give him a hug for us!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> *THANK YOU ALL
> For you prayers & kind words!!
> 
> After 2 months of chemo - My cousin's PET scan came back clear. He's cancer free!!* :roll::roll::roll:
> ...


Well thats a miracle in itself


----------

